# Lets See Some of Your Double Exposures!



## davejdoe (Apr 16, 2014)

Just figured out how to accomplish this on my 6D (I'm behind the times here) Looking for some inspiration...


----------



## climber (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm also very interested in this technique, but don't even know how to start it. Here are some photos (not mine), which are made with some kind of double exposure -> http://500px.com/elfot

I like them very much and if someone has an idea how to achieve this, I would be grateful.


----------



## davejdoe (Apr 18, 2014)

This is my third attempt at a double exposure. I think I have the general idea. Shoot a silhouette with the background blown out (From below up at the sky) at around -1. Then shoot your texture again at -1. My camera (6D) has built in software so you can sync up both shots in live view. 

I found this link helpful: http://petapixel.com/2012/10/08/how-to-shoot-surreal-in-camera-double-exposure-portraits/

Here is a picture of my girlfriend with a painting I own as the texture.


----------



## surapon (Apr 21, 2014)

Dear friends.
I do not know what we call this photo below. But, I set the Camera on tripods, Set Camera at Bulb Mode with Wire remote to press the shutter----In the dark Room-yes total dark, set up 3 spots that my son can walk to that spot in the dark, and ever times that he at the spot, I have Flash in my hand and press the test button---Yes after 3 times flashes and 3 new location, I just close the shutter = Bing-Go.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## notapro (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's a double exposure. First time I've ever tried this.


----------



## TowcesterNews (Jul 22, 2014)

I have had a got at this too, with 5d MkIII, straight out of the camera. Has potential for some sports too.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 22, 2014)

davejdoe said:


> Just figured out how to accomplish this on my 6D (I'm behind the times here) Looking for some inspiration...



I knew we could do this in Photoshop with layers... or long exposures with flash... but I didn't know this was an ooc function as well.


----------



## Old Sarge (Jul 22, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> davejdoe said:
> 
> 
> > Just figured out how to accomplish this on my 6D (I'm behind the times here) Looking for some inspiration...
> ...



Only a few cameras have a double exposure function. I used to do some using my Bronica 645. Did some decent bride pictures that way. The technique used by Surapon, very effectively, is similar to what we old timers called painting with light. We would find a location (glass church in Palos Verdes, CA, was a good one), a dark night, set up camera/cameras on tripod, open shutter and one of us would illuminate various areas of the subject with, usually, a large flashlight, like a camping flashlight, or occasionally a couple of flash bulbs (strobes weren't used as much in those days). Ah, I guess I'm caught up tripping down memory lane. I do hope the 7DII, or whatever it is called, has a double exposure capability.


----------



## kirkcha (Jul 22, 2014)

Self portrait


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 23, 2014)

Come to think about it, I don't think I have ever taken a double exposure with a DSLR. I remember doing it in the SLR days. 

Thanks for the nudge, I might try this.


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

TowcesterNews said:


> I have had a got at this too, with 5d MkIII, straight out of the camera. Has potential for some sports too.


good job, perfectly catching shot))


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 17, 2015)

My 5D3 has this feature but I have not used it with digital. I have used it several times with my film camera. Perhaps my all time favorite photo (that I have taken) is this two exposure image of Notre Dame. Taken with my Canon 1N and Kodak Ektar 100. First shot just after sunset recording the red tinge in sky and blue on water. If I had stopped there the building would be a silhouette. Waited over half an hour with camera securely locked on tripod then did longer exposure for night lights on the same frame of film. If I had done this shot only (without overlaying earlier exposure) sky would have been near black and so would water.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 17, 2015)

I haven't tried this yet, but I thought these shots were really cool:

http://petapixel.com/2015/04/11/double-exposure-portraits-of-city-council-members-and-things-important-to-them/


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 18, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I haven't tried this yet, but I thought these shots were really cool:
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2015/04/11/double-exposure-portraits-of-city-council-members-and-things-important-to-them/



This video was interesting. I did not realize you could load a photo stored on the card some time later and still add the second exposure. I assumed it was like film where you had to do two in a row on the same "frame" before moving on to another shot.


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 18, 2015)

Mine... With 6D's multi-exposure capability...


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 22, 2015)

I played with this over the weekend... It didn't go well. But I like it... So I'll keep on trying.


----------

